# Past addiction, present troubles



## Ponyo

I'm going to make this short while my hubby is outside..I used to be addicted to Vicodin and alcohol. I've quit both successfully. I have had issues with CFS in the last two years, and have a Dr that will prescribe Vyvanse. The problem is, if I take it, he will kick me out. But today, my daughter broke his comp because I couldn't stay awake, and he says if I can't "grow up", he will kick me out. WTH am I supposed to do?


----------



## Ponyo

Any thoughts, opinions..? CFS is Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, by the way. I feel like I'm screwed either way.


----------



## swedish

I'm no doctor but I would be inclined to ask about options other than medications due to your past addictions. Gradually introducing exercise, staying on a regular sleep schedule and avoiding caffeine might also help.


----------



## nice777guy

My wife has CFS and Fibro. I would hope that if you tried a moderate exercise program in an attempt to show your Husband that you are trying to do more than just take pills - I would HOPE he would be understanding.

Not sure what other options you might have.


----------



## created4success

swedish said:


> I'm no doctor but I would be inclined to ask about options other than medications due to your past addictions. Gradually introducing exercise, staying on a regular sleep schedule and avoiding caffeine might also help.


My wife thinks she may have CFS or fibromyalgia. She's tried all kinds of natural supplements, and few have worked.

Swedish gives some great input on staying away from these hardcore prescription meds with your addiction issues. There are natural supplements out there you can take which are very similar.

You may want to see a Naturopathic physician if you decide on that route. I know I've had great sucess with green food supplements, SAMe and a few others.


----------



## bettyw7679

Hi !
I've just visited this forum. Happy to get acquainted with you. Thanks.


__________________
Watch Shrek Forever After Online Free


----------

